# USB-Maus streikt



## Dario Linsky (29. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich hab einen Laptop, an dem keine PS/2-Ports mehr sind, sondern nur noch USB. Deswegen läuft (bzw. lief) daran immer eine Logitech Cordless Mouse.
Gestern gegen Abend fing die aber zuerst an, zu stocken und fiel dann irgendwann ganz aus, reagierte also nicht mehr.
Als Notlösung hab ich jetzt eine Intellimouse Explorer angeschlossen, die aber in unregelmäßigen Abständen ihre Dienste einstellt. Wenn ich das Kabel aber mehrmals rausziehe und nach ein paar Sekunden wieder anschließe, geht sie wieder für ein paar Minuten. Interessanterweise leuchtet die optische Maus weiter, auch wenn sie nicht mehr reagiert. Und manchmal bringt das Umstöpseln des Kabels gar nichts, dann bleibt sie ganz aus (leuchtet nicht).

Übrigens passiert das nicht zum ersten Mal, sondern kommt immer ein paar Wochen nach dem ersten Anschließen der Logitech-Maus vor.

Folgende Ursachen kann ich schonmal ausschließen:
- leere Batterien in der Funkmaus
- Kabelbruch
- Stromsparmodus für den USB-Port
- zu hohe CPU-Auslastung

Mein System:
- Acer Aspire 1403LC
- Windows Server 2003 / Slackware 9.0

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Muss man vielleicht irgendwas im BIOS ändern?

Grüße, Dario


----------



## Corvin Gröning (29. Mai 2004)

Also wenn du nie was im BIOS oder an Andren ähnlichen Stellen geändert hast, solltest du keine Probleme haben. Da dies aber doch der Fall ist, denke ich mal das dein(e) USB Anschluss(e) defekt sind.


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Mai 2004)

Das will ich nicht hoffen und glaube es auch eigentlich nicht. Immerhin hab ich nur Probleme mit USB-Mäusen - Tastatur, USB-Stick und Digitalkamera funktionieren super.
Das wird also (hoffentlich) nicht am Controller liegen, denke ich. Oder?


----------



## Corvin Gröning (29. Mai 2004)

Nein, das tut es denn auch nicht. Allerdings kann ich dir dann leider auch nicht sagen, was zu tun ist oder woran es liegt.


----------



## Goofman (29. Mai 2004)

Hi

Was hast denn für Treiber für deine Maus installiert?
Die Standarttreiber von Windows, oder die von Logitech?
Evtl mal die neuesten von Logitech runterladen und installieren.
Und für deine Microsoft natürlich die von MS.
Aber entweder die einen, oder die anderen installieren, denn sonst gibt's evtl Treiberchaos...

Mfg Niky


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. Mai 2004)

Ich hab gar keine zusätzlichen Treiber installiert, weil Windows die Maus sofort erkannt und eingerichtet hat (USB eben). Also sind die Windows-Treiber installiert, mit denen die Maus ja auch eigentlich immer gut lief. Zumindest bis gestern.


----------



## xneo (9. September 2004)

Hallo,

habe genau das gleiche Problem. Immer wenn ich ein Laufwerk (z.B. CD Brenner oder jetzt aktuell externe USB Festplatte) in Kombination mit meiner Logitech-Maus anschließe friert die Maus sofort oder nach 2-5 Minuten ein.

Liegt es an meinen USB-Ports? Die Menge der Geräte spielt dabei keine Rolle das habe ich schon ausprobiert, denn Webcam, Drucker, Gamepad laufen ohne Probleme über USB.

Aktuellen Logitech-Treiber habe ich auch ausprobiert, bringt auch nix, passiert das gleiche wie mit dem WinXP Treiber.


----------



## michaelwengert (10. September 2004)

Ich denke mal es liegt irgendwie an den Treiber.
Ich habe zuhause ne Logitech Desktop MX. Als ich dann letzte Woche bei nem Freund war und desen Tastatur und Maus angeschlossen habe (wurden auch erkannt und direkt eingebunden) funktionierte am Anfang eigentlich alles ganz gut.(Solange ich die Tastatur nicht berührte). Wenn ich eine Taste gedrückt habe ist die Maus eingefroren hat aber weiter geleuchtet. Ich habe es auch mit diversen Mäusen und Tastaturen probiert (USB,PS/2, Logitech Cordless irgendwas...) aber nie hat es funktioniert.

Habe ich den Rechner mit Knopix gebootet gingen alle Tastaturen/Mäuse.
Liegt also wohl an Windows. Du könntest ja mal versuchen alle Mäuse komlett aus dem System zu deinstalliern. Und neu zu starten.
Vielleicht hilfst


----------



## xneo (14. September 2004)

Ok ich bin jetzt zum Entschluß gekommen mir einen aktiven USB-Hub zu kaufen. Aktuelle Treiber haben nicht den gewünschten Effekt. Auch unter Knoppix ein ähnliches Problem, die Maus hakt ständig bei eingeschalteter USB-Festplatte. Erstaunlicherweise machen die USB-Geräte unter Win2000 überhaupt keine Probleme. Allerdings ist für mich ein Umstieg kein Thema, also komme ich wohl um die Investition nicht herum.


----------



## xneo (17. September 2004)

Für Alle die es noch interessiert, durch den Einsatz eines aktiven Hubs konnte ich das Problem lösen, danke für die Hilfe

Gruss
André


----------



## Radhad (17. September 2004)

Dann lag es wohl doch an der Stromversorgung für die USB Ports, anders kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen.


MfG Radhad


----------

